# Had my little Madam 2 weeks tomorrow :) xxx



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

No one can deny that Luna has well and trually landed in my household!









If she isn't being grumpy, then she is being mischevious and falling 'slow-mo' down a sofa pillow with a look of complete bewilderment. If she isn't attmepting to find a place to snooze, then she is running all over the place like the Loopy Luna that she is!
(oh and did i mention the quills.... gosh are they painful to stand on... a quilling Luna means footwear at all times, no bare toots for me!







)

Here are a few pics that i took over this past week









my gorgeous Girly:







Luna and my Goofy face:



HaHa look at her tiny little mush next to my over smiley-ness!:



Showing off her Pinto-i-ness:



and finally... her 'Im an evil genius and gonna take over the world' face:



shell xxx


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Awww, great pics! She's so adorable! Gertie's quilling too, and YES, they hurt to step on! Somehow I got one in my pajama shirt a couple of days ago and when I lay down in bed it poked me in the back.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I love the evil genius face. It reminds me of Pinky and the Brain from the Animaniacs.


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

ajweekley said:


> Awww, great pics! She's so adorable! Gertie's quilling too, and YES, they hurt to step on! Somehow I got one in my pajama shirt a couple of days ago and when I lay down in bed it poked me in the back.


*whispers* i sat on one  .....

(She is lucky she is so cute, that's for sure ;-) lol)


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

my boyfriend stepped on one today. He always seems to find them in the carpet, but the Hedgie-Gods watch out for my feet lol. Maybe because I feed everyone.


----------



## Alllex (Aug 9, 2013)

The last picture... the last picture... I just love it! It's just so perfect! That was a really great shot!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy two weeks Miss Luna! She certainly is beautiful! Her first picture looks like her graduation picture. The last picture made me laugh and laugh.


----------

